# Leopard Gecko house - Wooden or glass?



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

My other half has just finally agreed that my son can have not 1 but 2 leopard geckos, I want to house them seperately, but not sure whether to go with glass terrarium or Wooden Vivarium. What would you all recommend, I'm aware that the glass ones are harder to heat I believe, but my son has the attic room and it tends to be pretty warm.

I have a 4 foot viv that my Beardies will be moving out of shortly, so I will put that in his room with a central divider when they are bigger, but what would be good for now, they are only a couple of months old, and don't want to dump them into a huge space too soon. I was thinking of an Exo Terra each 45x45x45cm, that I will be able to use later on when I seperate my cresties, thus recycling.

Advice gratefully expected. I will be keeping them on kitchen roll probably permanently or newspaper later on. Everything else I know about, it's just the actual housing.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

If you're going to have a use for the exo-terra's later on them you might as well go with them rather than buying something you'll be wanting rid of in a few months time.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

That's what I thought, and I know the girl in our local Reptile Shop keeps her young Leopards in the Exo Terra 45x45x45cms. I'll just need to get 2 small heat mats, as the one I have is huge.

I'm guessing a habistat would be the way to go with these two heat mats just to make sure the temp is right. I can always put a lamp above them if I need to boost the temp a bit at the hot end, but I would think that in a cube, a small heat mat should do it.

Any recommendations on the Habistat version?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Couldn't you keep the vivariums side by side? If you can then you could just get one heatmat to heat both rather than having the two heatmats and two stats.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Smartie Pants!  In my panic the thought hadn't even occured to me 

The annoying this is I have a huge heatmat, habistat and everything all with the 4 foot viv, but that won't be empty in time for the Leos, as the new viv for the beardies won't be finished.

Could I use really useful boxes as an inbetween measure with a mat & stat. I'll happily buy the exo terras for them, I just thought it was another possible solution. Again I can stand them on a heat mat so each gets a bit.


----------

